# Quickbooks Self-Employed



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I've heard that U/L offer Intuit Quickbooks Self-employed for free to drivers. How do I take advantage of this?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ariel5466 said:


> I've heard that U/L offer Intuit Quickbooks Self-employed for free to drivers. How do I take advantage of this?


https://www.intuit.com/company/press-room/press-releases/2015/Intuit-Uber-partner-QBO-Self-Employed/
This was back 2015, not sure if it's still available. Interesting, both these companies seem to always have their hands in the cookie jar. Quickbooks is a great product but they'll get money out of you eventually


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Thanks for the info


----------

